# Diwali Di Raat Diwey Ballian. Diwali And Sikhism ?



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Nov 14, 2004)

WAHEGURU JI KA KHALSA WAHEGURU JI KI FATEH.

 ON DIWALI DAY Programmes at the Gurdwara I have often heard Raagis singing this shabad from Bhai gurdass Ji di Vaar -
Diwali kee raat deeweh ballian.. Tareh jaat snaat amber bhalian...Phullan dee bagatt cun chun chalian.. Teerath jati Jaat naein nihalian... Har chaundharee jhaat vasai uchaleon..GURMUKH sukh faldaat SHABAD samalian..

The Raagis mistakenly just TAKE the FIRST LINE as a sort of Rahao....and sing it repeatedly as if this is an INJUNCTION TO CELEBRATE DIWALI by lighting Lamps...  This is a MAJOR MISREPRESENTATION of the TRUE MEANINGS..

Bhai Gurdass Ji is saying:   JUST like on Diwali Night people light lamps,..BUT the LIGHT of these Lamps has NO LONG LIFE ( short period),..the light is a short term DIKHAWA only,...The NIGHT SKY is full of Big and small stars....BUT ONLY till DAWN of Day...  FLOWERS Bloom....but only until they are plucked by the gardners...they never keep joined to the plant for long...Pilgrims are seen going to the TEERATHS...BUT they DONT stay there...only short visits... The CASTLES formed by Clouds in the SKY are Visisble...but they dont have any substance or solid form...  THROUGH the SHABAD of the GURBANI the GURMUKHS realise the "shortlived" time of this WORLD..and thus learns the value of this HUMAN BIRTH and its resultant union with Timeless WAHEGURU.

When we take the SHABAD in its ENTIREITY... we can see that the meaning of the First Line about Diwali is NOT AT ALL about lighting Diwas and Lamps to "celebrate diwali"...IT is just an ALANGKAAR - metaphor to show us how SHORTLIVED such lamps and their lighting is.

DIWALI is a Religious Festival of the Working Classes (Vaish). That is WHY the Lachmee devi - devi of WEALTH is worshipped on this day. The Mannu Laws that DIVIDED the people of India into CASTES..also gave the four castes their own special Festivals.. THe BRAHMIN has VASAKHI ( the best food laden festival as expected for himself)...  The Khatree was given DUSHERRAH..the VAISH ( Working class) has diwali, and the SHUDARS were given the Dusty colour throwing free for all Holi.

Sikhs have pulled and shoved diwali into a "SIKH FESTIVAL" by claiming it is in honour of Bandi chhor Diwas of Guru Hargobind. I find it hard to beleive Sikhs would FORGET the torture and horrible martyrdom of GURU ARJUN just a short while ago and start clebrating with deepmala and fireworks the return from exile of Guru Hargobind ji. There is no record of any deepmala and fireworks in a continuous period after Guru Hargobind Ji... the other FOUR GURUS NEVER even Visited Amrtisar.
Bhai mani Singh was martyred by cutting limb from limb for failing to call a meeting of sikhs on Diwali... hardly a reason for Sikhs to "celebrate" with fireworks and deepmala

It is  ahistorical fact and true that vasakhi and Diwali time were the time TWO Major Congregations of SIKHS were held yearly...BUT these two congregations were certinly NOT HELD to have FIREWORKS and DEEPMALA. These two WASTEFUL economically destructive ( how much Guru Di Golak is wasted on fireworks and deeps etc cause so many fires etc) customs have absolutley NOTHING to do with Gurmatt/Sikhi/our Principles or Maryada...BUT are a COPYCAT of the Hindu population's fireworks/lamps/agni devta pooja/lachmi pooja etc

Sikhs beleive in Gamm/Khushi come from Waheguru and are His Bhaana... so if we are not sad over the shahedee of Guru arjun Ji, Guru Teg bahadur Ji, Bhai mani Singh Ji.... then we are also not happy over the release of Guru hargobind Ji. GURBANI teaches us to treat both Happiness and sadness equally.

IF we SIKHS take Diwali/Vasakhi to be great time to CONGREGATE and spread GURMATT/do Gurbani Vichaar....its FINE....BUT when this is a time to burn money on lamps/fireworks/give and take mathiayee/giftsd/drink alcohol/gambling etc  THEN this is anti gurmatt. I am afraid we have lapsed into the latter.

jarnail singh


----------



## drkhalsa (Nov 14, 2004)

*Re: Diwali Ki Raat Deeweh Ballian.... Diwali And Sikhism ??*

Sikhs beleive in Gamm/Khushi come from Waheguru and are His Bhaana... so if we are not sad over the shahedee of Guru arjun Ji, Guur Teg bahadur Ji, Bhai mani Singh Ji.... then we are also not happy over the release of Guur hargobind Ji. GURBANI teaches us to treat both Happiness and sadness equally.

IF we SIKHS take Diwali/Vasakhi to be great time to CONGREGATE and spread GURMATT/do Gurbani Vichaar....its FINE....BUT when this is a time to burn money on lamps/fireworks/give and take mathiayee/giftsd/drink alcohol/gambling etc THEN this is anti gurmatt. I am afraid we have lapsed into the latter.


very rightly said and I belive in the same thing as all ths history facts given by singhji were narrated to me by my father when I was a kid and since then I dont believe in diwali as asikh festival but a special day on which all the people more are open for interactions with others and the same could be used to spread gurmat among sikhs and non sikhs brothers


----------



## upinder1955 (Oct 16, 2009)

*Re: Diwali Ki Raat Deeweh Ballian.... Diwali And Sikhism ??*

absolutely right!


----------



## roop singh (Oct 16, 2009)

*Re: Diwali Ki Raat Deeweh Ballian.... Diwali And Sikhism ??*

i wud like to ask gyani jarnail singh,as to what is his action/view towards 1984 sikh massacre. guru tegh bahadar sahib has visited sri harmander sahib.


----------



## japjisahib04 (Oct 16, 2009)

*Re: Diwali Ki Raat Deeweh Ballian.... Diwali And Sikhism ??*



roop singh said:


> Sikhs beleive in Gamm/Khushi come from Waheguru and are His Bhaana... so if we are not sad over the shahedee of Guru arjun Ji, Guur Teg bahadur Ji, Bhai mani Singh Ji.... then we are also not happy over the release of Guur hargobind Ji. GURBANI teaches us to treat both Happiness and sadness equally.i wud like to ask gyani jarnail singh,as to what is his action/view towards 1984 sikh massacre. guru tegh bahadar sahib has visited sri harmander sahib.


 
Giani Ji

Over here I slightly differ with you. Can we simply sit and accept by saying this is His bhaana when hundreds of innocents girls were raped in 1984 and thousands were burnt alive. Then what is the purpose of khandai ki pahul. We are a martial and living kaum and not dead qaum. All legal remedies fail. What will we answer to our coming generation. Don't we have right to feel sorry at our incomptency. Gurabni clealry tells us, 'jin jivandia pat nahi moaiya mandi soey - those who have no honor while alive will have an evil reputation after they die.
Best regards
Mohinder Singh Sahni


----------



## Kamaljit Singgh (Oct 16, 2009)

*Re: Diwali Ki Raat Deeweh Ballian.... Diwali And Sikhism ??*

Diwali is the most polluting festival I fully agree that there should be an awareness drive against crackers and diyas.


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Oct 16, 2009)

*Re: Diwali Ki Raat Deeweh Ballian.... Diwali And Sikhism ??*



roop singh said:


> i wud like to ask gyani jarnail singh,as to what is his action/view towards 1984 sikh massacre. guru tegh bahadar sahib has visited sri harmander sahib.



Guru Piayare Jios,
Gurfateh .

Massacres happened twice before 1984 - Wadda Ghallooghara, Chhota Ghallughara. In these practically the Entire Sikh kaum was involved and it was a concerted effort to wipe out men, women and children. The Third ghallooghara was in Harmandar Sahib 1984 and the Fourth was in Oct/Nov 1984 all over NORTH INDIA.(South India remained aloof in this latest anti-sikh pogrom).

Guru nanak ji Sahib witnessed one of the biggest Massacres when Babars Mughals attacked the Lodhi Sultanate. What Guru Ji saw is in SGGS. Over there one of His verses..TEIN KEE DARD NA AIYAH..has been traditionally interpreted as Guur nanak Ji.."gently admonishing..remonstrating..complaining..whatever word to equate DARD...to Akal Purakh..BUT I diasgree with this traditional interpretation because to me this runs agaisnt the grain of Gurmatt..Which is HUKM RAZAEE CHALLNNA. I go with the interpretation that this Shabad is addressed to the PUNJABI PEOPLE..the Punjabi Society..the Punjabi Authorites..etc and not to the Creator. The Creator is Mitth Bollrra Ji Har sajjan Mera..Mein hambhal thakee ji..kadeh na bolleh Kaurra..my Creator is always Loving and no matter what i did He never said a hard word..bitter word...is Gurmatt speciifc quality of Akal Purakh. He would NEVER set out to "punish" a people ( among whom surely there were many many totally innocent people..children..infants..Fakirs and GURU NANAK J himself..and support a wild terrifying army of slaughterers....) THIS terrible Tragedy came upon the Punjabis because they had failed to follow the Path of righteousness...
So to me its Gurmatt that everything happens in His HUKM..and we must accept it all..happiness..sdaness..death..birth..wedding..divorce..
In this regard I will quote a "sakhi" from Guritihass....a person wishing to learn such a "lesson" in ACCEPTING HUKM..came to Guru Arjun Ji. He was sent to the house of a person. This man arrived at the house and saw that a wedding preparation was going on. The entire hosue was decorated..and all that..all sides song and dance...halwais making sweets etc..and he found the Master of the House Guru jis Sikh, weaving a cloth known as Kaffan. Upon asking why he replied that my son will die one day after the wedding.
Then WHY not STOP the wedding..why all this festiviites..etc ? THOSE are also in HIS HUKM was the reply. True enough the wedding took palce..all were happy and all that...and on return tot he house the enxt day..the new Groom fell dead. Everyone who was happya nd singing just a moment ago..began to wail...BUT Guru Jis SIKH..quietly went in and brought out the Kaffan which he had made ready.  THIS is a LESSON in HUKM. EVEN IF we "KNOW" in advance that we will die ( we do know but choose to IGNORE it) then can we ESCAPE DEATH ?? Can we escape suffering..can we escape sickness..THIS is NOT to say we just sit down and hope for the best..NO. GOD gives FOOD to each BIRD..BUT He doesnt throw it into its NEST. WE do all we can..BUT still its HIS HUKM which we MUST accept. In Sukhmani sahib Guru Ji tells us..He gave you TEN GIFTS..he takes away just ONE..and you WAIL to high heaven..O Moorakh..what can you do IF he takes away ALL TEN ??.....??????? HE is the MASTER. Period.

2. YES Guru Teg bahdur ji did visit Harmandar sahib..BUT the Pujarees ( Sodhis ) LOCKED him OUT. He sat on  a place just to the RIGHT of Akal Takhat and then went away. No one celebrated His coming...with or without deepmala !!


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Oct 16, 2009)

*Re: Diwali Ki Raat Deeweh Ballian.... Diwali And Sikhism ??*



japjisahib04 said:


> Giani Ji
> 
> Over here I slightly differ with you. Can we simply sit and accept by saying this is His bhaana when hundreds of innocents girls were raped in 1984 and thousands were burnt alive. Then what is the purpose of khandai ki pahul. We are a martial and living kaum and not dead qaum. All legal remedies fail. What will we answer to our coming generation.Gurabni clealry tells us, 'jin jivandia pat nahi moaiya mandi soey - those who have no honor while alive will have an evil reputation after they die.
> Best regards
> Mohinder Singh Sahni



Sahni Ji, Gurfateh.

Gurmatt doesnt say be fatalistic and accept and do nothing.
AS I said before..God provides food for each bird..but He doesnt send it by courier to its nest...the bird got to do some work also..BUT WHEN ITS DAANNA is FINISHED...no one can do anything. Daana Pannee mukk gaya. Period.
We fall sick..we go look for the best possible medical care..get oursleves admitted to the best hospitals..best surgeons...BUT WHEN the Last BREATH is taken..we ACCEPT the BHANNA. His HUKM. we can cry as loudly as we want..but His HUKM is ATALL.

The SIKHS fought bravely..in 1984....final result was in His HUKM.
The Sikhs of DELHI should have kept Swords..as ordained by Guru Ji, learnt Gatka...kept themsleves Fit..etc etc and been well prepared...BUT many would still die..its His HUKM. Guru Jis Chaar Sahibzadeh, hundreds of Sikhs..also died..and see what Guru ji writes in his Zaafrnama. Alwasy HIS ATALL HUKM PREVAILS..we do our BEST...but in the end its his will.
Best regards
jarnail singh


----------



## roop singh (Oct 16, 2009)

*Re: Diwali Ki Raat Deeweh Ballian.... Diwali And Sikhism ??*

Giani Jarnail singh ji, Guru fateh.

I fully agree with u that sikhs should have learnt Gatka,kept swords.Question is that should have,why people scholers like u are not trying till now that gataka marshal art made neccessary in all schools or cities/villiages have centre for such arts,when guru wants,he provides food to insects even in stones.it is for our mentors or leading organisations of sikhs to chalk out the strategies to over come the difficulties that our generation is going to face.


----------



## japjisahib04 (Oct 16, 2009)

*Re: Diwali Ki Raat Deeweh Ballian.... Diwali And Sikhism ??*

so in order to live with honor, the only answer is saint and sipahi khandai ki pahul and once we do our duties honestly and live accordingly, the result is His will, where we shouldn't protest and accept graciouly.
Mohinder Singh Sahni


----------



## roop singh (Oct 16, 2009)

*Re: Diwali Ki Raat Deeweh Ballian.... Diwali And Sikhism ??*

khandai ki pahul i agree with  but one should know how to use it and equipped with to the art weapon,which only sikhs r lagging much behind as compared to other religion because of our mentors


----------



## amrit.saggu (Oct 16, 2009)

*Re: Diwali Ki Raat Deeweh Ballian.... Diwali And Sikhism ??*

Wow Gyani ji, thanks for your insights. I had always doubted the authenticity of this festival as a part of Sikh Philosophy and snickered when my mom told me to light a diva(but still lit it to make her happy). Now I have a basis to deny it! And my parents are very understanding people so they will adjust their ways. Thanks for the Bhai Gurdass ji line also.


----------



## roop singh (Oct 16, 2009)

*Re: Diwali Ki Raat Deeweh Ballian.... Diwali And Sikhism ??*

has any body in sikh philosophy to doubt on bhai gurdass ji single word or truths written by him,if we doubt we does not know what sikhism is only sikhs r the community they celebrates the happiness & sorrows with entire world irrespective of religion wheather hindu muslim or christian,if we want to save our religion we have to be liberal not orthodox.


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Oct 16, 2009)

*Re: Diwali Ki Raat Deeweh Ballian.... Diwali And Sikhism ??*

YES jios..SANT-SIPAHI are two sides fo the SAME COIN.
Just see how Hundreds of thousands of Sikhs went smiling to the Gallows..facing DEATH bravely. Other "normal" people have to have their EYES bandaged and a cloth cover their face...Sukha and Jinda in Modern Times went hugging themsleves..Bhagt Singh refused to have his face covered...many others have to be literally BOUND hand and foot and DRAGGED..this is the DIFFERENCE. BOTH GROUPS KNOW in advance whats going to happen...one group goes SMILING..accepting His HUKM..the other goes out struggling...

2. Yet again...its not "Fate"..or fatalism. Among the 700 Sikhs brought to be publicly executed by Frakshiyar in Delhi (Baba Banda Singh jis army) was one who was taunted by Farkhsiyar as to what he could do. The Singh told him..I am Facing certain death and face it happily..BUT IF you want to see what i can do..just release ONE of my hands...Emperor Frakhsiyar ordered one hand unbound..and the Singh quickly grabbed a sword from one of his guards and cut open a few of their stomachs...until he was overpowered and executed. SO the SINGH..the SIPAHI is NEVER in DESPAIR..fatalistic..hopeless state..HE is ALWAYS in CHARDEEKALLA...till the very last second..THIS is a MENTAL STATE brought  to LIFE and KEPT ALIVE  by the KHANDEY BATTEH DEE PAHUL ( and PRACTISING GURBANI IN DAILY LIFE..REHIT of SGGS)
The Controlling word is CHARDEEKALLA !! a SINGH always has this state of Mind..and its this that assist him in HUKM RAZAII CHALLNNA.

3. Academics and Scholars of Sikhi have ABDICATED their responsibility. Among the RAGIS.. Prof Darshan Singh Jathedar Akal Takhat had the GUTS in 1984..and he still has his GUTS NOW. Among the Novelists/writers  Jaswant Singh Kanwal Had the GUTS...among the Human Rights Activist  Jaswant Singh KHALRA had the GUTS...among the Academics in the Universities, Colleges, high Govt Positions...almost NONE had any GUTS...all had their "salaried posts" in  mind...and so kept silent..BUT a few went overboard and became PSYCHOPHANTS..actively parotting/pandering to the "majority" and even cutting the roots/putting oil in the roots of the SIKH TREE to please their political masters. Among the Jathedars, SGPC, Takhats, Gurdwaras Managements..almost none had the GUTS to speak OUT...and still dont have any...only too happy to be part of "mainstream"..whatever that means...

3. SIKHS must take things into their own hands..begin to LIVE GURBANI..PRACTISE GURBANI...learn Gatka, exercise and be fit...study hard..be good employees and good employers..be good teachers, managers, IT experts. EXCELL at whatever they DO.
RIGHT from Guru Angad Jis time, Guru jsi vision was to see SIKHS as Fit as Fiddles..hence Guru Ji started the AKHARRAS..Guru Ji also began SCHOOLS..and EDUCATION...because EDUCATION EMPOWERS the Nation...and a Fit Body is good for a Fit MIND...Sikhs must earn a HONEST livlihood..stop being CORRUPT !! There is no point in BLAMING OTHERS..as is said in Gurbani by Bhagat Kabir ji..What can the GURU DO..IF the weakness is in SIKHS ???


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Oct 28, 2010)

*Re: Diwali Ki Raat Deeweh Ballian.... Diwali And Sikhism ??*

Another Good write up on Diwali and Gurmatt/Sikhi by Dr Karminder Singh PHd. Boston Malaysia...

DIVALI AND SIKHI
By Karminder Singh Dhillon Ph.D (Boston)
Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia.

              This article is inspired by the actions of some parbhandaks and sangats  to celebrate Divali within the precincts of the local Gurdwara. Such  celebrations range from encouraging Sikhs to bring sweets and delicacies  to the Gurdwara, lighting the Gurdwara premises with oil lamps, to  actually conducting full scale kirten, katha and ardas diwans in  relation and in conjunction with Divali.   

            Some parbhandakis, parcharaks and ragees have justified  such practices by quoting / singing Gurbanee, citing historical  incidents that connect Divali to our Gurus, and by pointing to the  prevailing practices relating to Divali of the Harmandar Sahib and other  Takhts.  

This article thus aims to (i) examine the Gurbanee quotes  that  are said to give the spiritual nod for Divali to be celebrated as a Sikh  festival, (ii) examine the Divali-related Sikh historical incidents   cited, and (iii) encourage evaluation of prevailing practices  (pertaining to Divali) in the Golden Temple etc. The final part of the  article will attempt to put Divali into its original and proper  perspective by tracing the origins, purpose and philosophy of the  festival.
 
DIVALI AND GURBANI. The most commonly sung and quoted Gurbani  verses relating to Divali are derived from Bhai Gurdas’s[1] Var 19  Pauree 6. Sikh ragees sing this pauree and explain it as evidence that  Divali and the lighting of lamps is to be celebrated as an authentic  Sikh practice. For a full understanding, the entire pauree is quoted  below. An explanation of the pauree follows.

Divali Dee Rat Deevay Baleean.
Tarey Jaat Snaat Ambar Bhaleean.
Fullan Dee Bagaat, Chun Chun Chaleean.
Teerath Jatee Jaat Nain Nihalean
Har Chandauree Jhaat Vasae Uchaleean
Gurmukh Sukh Fal Dat Shabad Smaleean. 

             Keen readers of Gurbanee know that the main message of  a shabad is encapsulated in the Rahao line. This is the generic rule of  the five thousand plus shabads that are written by the Gurus and  Bhagats in the Guru Granth Sahib (GGS). The writings of Bhai Gurdas do  not follow such a practice. Bhai ji does not use Rahao in any of his 912  paurees (in 40 vaars), 672 Kabits and 3 swayeas.  In all his writings,  his main message is always contained in the final verse of the pauree,  kabit or swayea. The first five lines of every pauree are illustrations /  explanations for the real message which is provided in the final /  concluding line. 

            A translation of the above pauree is as follows:  

The lamps of the night of Divali eventually burn out. 
The stars of the night sky stop sparkling when dawn comes.
The beauty of the orchard disappears as the flowers are picked.
  The gaiety of the place of pilgrimage dies when the crowds leave.
Life- even as bestowed by God- is temporary; settled and then destructed.
Yet, the Gurmukh is blessed with the fruit of permanent joy through his
   Immersion in the Shabad.

The meaning of this pauree is  therefore as follows: A Gurmukh seeks bliss from the Shabad. The joy  that comes from the Shabad is not as temporary as the lamps that burn on  Divali night, the star-lit night skies, and the beautiful sights of the  blooming orchard, the joyous atmosphere of the places of pilgrimages or  of human life itself. 

As stated above, Guru Arjun Dev ji bestowed the title of Gurbanee  dee Kunjee (the key to understanding Gurbanee) to Bhai Ji’s writings. In  other words, understanding Bhai Gurdas provides one the key to unlock  the treasures of the GGS. Guru Arjun recognized him as an interpreter  par excellence of Gurbanee. As is the case with all of Bhai Ji’s  writings, he is extolling the Sikh to link spiritually with the Shabad –  by which he means the GGS and all the messages that are contained  therein. This pauree is written to give inspiration to the Sikh to  connect with the Shabad by virtue of the permanence of the joy that  comes as a result.

Now, to use the first line of this pauree – Divalee Dee Raat Divey  Baleean – as Gurbanee justification for Sikhs to light lamps (or  otherwise celebrate) the Divali night is ignorance – feigned or genuine.  If that is the case then gazing the stars (the second illustration of  temporariness in line two) can also be argued to be a call by Bhai  Gurdas for Sikhs to worship the planets. On the same account, then  planting orchards and going for teerath yatra or pilgrimages (as  mentioned in lines 3 and 4) is also recommended Sikh spiritual practice.  Each of the four events in each of the four lines are examples /  illustrations used by Bhai Ji to make a concluding point regarding a  particular characteristic (permanence of the joy) of the Shabad. This  characteristic of the Shabad is contrasted with characteristics of the  four events. Surely then, it would be highly disingenuous to suggest  that the events being contrasted are acceptable as Sikh practice.  

A cursory examination of the language used by Bhai Ji in the pauree  gives indication of his emotions. Lamps are lighted. The word for  lighted is Jagaeeyan. However, Bhai Ji uses the word Baleean – meaning  burned. He is saying “lamps burn away.” His emotive context is easily  discerned from here. The emotion behind “lighting” a lamp is generally  positive. Lighting lamps gives one a sense of creating light and  brightness. But Bhai Ji’s emotions are concerned with the temporariness  of the act – that the lamps (no matter how many positive feelings they  create) eventually burn out, or burn to cinder, burn to darkness. Bhai  Ji’s message is concerned with the final outcome – that lamps burn out.  His concern with the initial act (the lighting / Jagayean) is no more  than to indicate its temporariness. He is using this act (and others) to  explain the concept of temporariness as opposed to permanence (of the  joy of the Shabad) – which is his main concern.  Hence to interpret this  line as a call by Bhai Ji to Sikhs to “burn” lamps on Divali night is  to miss the point all together. 

It must also be pointed out that apart from singing the above  pauree and interpreting it (albeit wrongly), no ragee or parcharak has  been able to find a single shabad from the 5,867 that make up the GGS  that discusses Divali. In fact the word Divali or any of its equivalents  does not appear in the GGS even once. This alone should make any Sikh  wonder. Why would a Sikh related festival (if indeed Divali was such)  not be mentioned even once in the GGS? Even in this pauree of Bhai  Gurdas Ji, the issue is the burning away of lamps during the Divali  night – not the celebration of Divali per se. It therefore goes without  saying that attempts by some of our ragees and parcharaks to stretch to  breaking point the meaning of this line requires nothing less than  distortion.  

DIVALI AND SIKH HISTORICAL INCIDENTS. Two significant historical  incidents are cited by those who attempt to link Divali to Sikh history  and spirituality. The first relates to what is termed Bandee Chor Divas,  (literally: prisoners release day) and is related to Guru Hargobind  Sahib, our sixth Guru. And the second is Bhai Mani Singh Ji’s martyrdom.  Both need examination to separate fact from apologetic thinking. 

(i) Bandee Chor Divas. Sikhs have been told that Guru Hargobind  Singh Ji was ordered released from the Gwalior prison by Emperor  Jahangir. Guru ji accepted the release on condition that 52 other Hindu  kings / princes imprisoned in the same jail be released together with  him. The Guru, upon securing the release of the kings, himself arrived  at Amritsar, and the Sikhs celebrated by doing a deep-maala(literally:  rosary of lighted lamps) display at Harmandar Sahib. This release  happened on Diwali day. So on Diwali day, Sikhs actually celebrate the  release from prison of Guru Hargobind ji – by lighting lamps.

Is this an accurate depiction of Sikh history and an accurate  interpretation of Sikh sentiment? Or are some Sikhs so eager to  celebrate Divali, and so fervent to want to link Divali to Sikh practice  and tradition that they simply had to find or create  an incident that  is suggested to have happened on or close to Diwali day, and use that as  a pretext to celebrate? The following arguments will help answer this  question.

First, the euphoria of Bandee Chor – a Guru being released from  prison – needs to be looked at within the context of Sikh history. In  1521 Babur attacked Saidpur at Ahmenabad and reduced the city to rubble.  Guru Nanak, witnessing the episode of destruction went up to Babur and  critiqued him in spiritual yet stinging terms, as recorded in his Tilang  Raag Shabad on page  722    

Paap Kee Janj Ley Kablon Dhaeya, Joree Mangey Daan Ve Lalo
Saram Dharam Doe Chap Khaloe, Koor Firey Pardhan Vey Lalo.

Translation:  Bringing the marriage party of sin, Babar has invaded from Kabul,  demanding our land as his wedding gift, O Lalo. Modesty and  righteousness both have vanished, and falsehood struts around like a  leader, O Lalo.

The result of the critique was a harsh jail sentence for Guru Nanak  and Mardana who were thrown into prison with thousands of others –  mostly women and children meant to be sold as slaves in Kabul. Guru  Nanak gave solace to the prisoners, consoled them, and stood up to Babur  as their representative. After a discourse with Guru Nanak, and having  made to realize his folly, Babur ordered Guru Nanak released. The Guru’s  condition was that he would only accept release if each and every  prisoner was released. Now the question: Why aren’t Sikhs extolled to  celebrate Guru Nanak’s Bandee Chor Divas? Why is there no Deep Maala to  commemorate this day?  Because it does not coincide with Divali? Or it  did not happen close enough to Divali day? Or there was no Harmandar  Sahib to be lit up with lamps then? Or simply because this Bandee Chor  provides no pretext for celebrating Divali?

The story of Guru Hargobind’s release on Diwali day deserves  further examination. Given that the 52 Kings were Hindu, their release  on Diwali day is of significance to them and their subjects. It is thus  entirely possible that Jahangir – upon the persuasion of his Hindu wife -  decided to release them on a day that was auspicious to the Hindu  Kings. Sikhs are told that the deep mala was done at Harmandar Sahib  upon the Guru’s arrival at Amritsar. Gwalior is in Agra – 112 miles out  of Delhi. An express train journey from Delhi to Amritsar these days  takes eight hours. The mode of travel by Guru Hargobind would have been  horse back, or a horse carriage. Even if the Guru had rushed back to  Amristar – without stopping to meet with any of the  sangats that would  have gathered to greet him at the many villages and districts between  Agra,  Delhi and Amritsar – he would have arrived four or five days if  not weeks after Divali. Not meeting with the multiple sangats en-route  and rushing back to Amritsar is highly uncharacteristic of any Guru. No  Guru would leave behind sangats to rush off to Amritsar or anywhere  else. What was he rushing there for? To sit on a throne as the 53rd  Hindu King? In any case, even if he did rush, Guru Hargobind’s arrival  would not have coincided with Divali – it would have been off by four or  five days at least.

Second, the performing of a Deep Maala itself needs examination  from a Gurmat point of view.  There is no Sikh spiritual activity that  resolves around the Diva (lamp). Beyond an article of practical use  (providing light), Gurbanee discounts any and all Diva related rituals.  In fact Gurbanee discards physical diva-related ritual and instead gives  inner spiritual context to the lamp. On page 878 of GGS, in Ramkali  Raag for instance we have an entire shabad devoted to the Diva by Guru  Nanak. 

 Shape your lamp on the wheel of good actions. 
In this world and in the next, this lamp shall be with you. 
Within the heart, this lamp is permanently lit.
 It is not extinguished by water or wind. 
Such a lamp will carry you across the water.  
   Wind does not shake it, or put it out. Its light reveals the Divine Throne. 
The Khatrees, Brahmins, Soodras and Vaishyas cannot find its value, even by        thousands of calculations.
 If any of them lights such a lamp, O Nanak, he is    emancipated. 

 Gurbanee accords similar treatment to another practice involving  the Diva namely the aartee.  Physical aartee as a ritual is discouraged  and Gurbanee provides inner spiritual context to aartee in the shabad  Gagan Mei Thaal Rav Chand Deepak Baney (Dhnasree First Guru). 

Upon that cosmic plate of the sky, the sun and the moon are the lamps. 
The stars and their orbs are the studded pearls. 
The fragrance of sandalwood in the air is the temple incense, and the wind is the fan. 
  All the plants of the world are the altar flowers in offering to You, O Luminous   Lord.  
What a beautiful Aartee, lamp-lit worship service this is! O Destroyer of Fear,      this is Your Ceremony of Light.

Given  that these gurbanee injuctions already existed, it is thus unlikely  that Sikhs would have indulged in a mass lamp lighting ritual or deep  mala to welcome their Guru. It is even more unlikely that the Guru would  have allowed his Sikhs to indulge in a ritual that was not only of no  significance in Sikhi, but against Gurmat. It is more likely that huge  numbers of Sikhs thronged to visit him on the way from Agra to Amritsar  and he had divans of kirten, katha, langgar sewa, and parchar for weeks  culminating in a grand gathering at Harmandar Sahib. 

Third, if one assumes that Guru Hargobind started the practice of  deep maala, in defiance of the teachings of the first 5 Gurus, then one  must look at other historical events of stature and importance. It is  worth noting that there is no record of the Sikhs having performed deep  maala when Harmandar Sahib was inaugurated, when the first parkash of  the GGS was conducted, when Akaal Takhat was installed,  when Guru  Hargobind intitiated his Meeri Peeri army, and or when he returned  victorious in each of the four wars he fought with local Mughals. These  are all events that happened within a 50 year span (before and after) of  the sixth Guru’s release from Gwalior. If indeed Deep Maala was an  accepted practice then, it would have been done on all these other  occasions. Yet, it was not. Surely no Sikh would have trouble accepting  that all of the historic events above would be of a higher importance to  the Guru when compared to his release from prison. Why then is a lesser  event being celebrated with a grand Deep Mala? 

An examination of the collective mental psyche of the Sikhs at the  time of their Guru’s release will shed light on the probability of the  Sikhs undertaking an exercise of lighting thousands of lamps to  celebrate Diwali. Jahangir had, on 30th May 1606, after having kept him  in prison, put to death in the most inhumane and cruel way, the fifth  Guru of the Sikhs,. That this was the first martyrdom of the Sikhs, that  their peace loving and beloved Guru was the victim, and the terrible  tortures he endured had a lasting impact on the Sikh collective psyche.  The Sikh psyche was tormented and beleaguered beyond imagination. One  Guru was cruelly executed; the successor was imprisoned for one year.   It is impossible to imagine that the Sikhs would have decided to have  any grand celebration (Divali or otherwise) with the cruel and inhumane  death of their Guru still fresh on their mind. It is equally impossible  to imagine that Guru Hargobind would have allowed or condoned a grand  celebration to commemorate his own release from prison. For someone who  was prepared to die in battle four times with the Mugal tyrants, and for  someone to call upon his Sikhs to be ever prepared to lay down their  lives for justice, being jailed would have been as trivial as being  released. 

In light of the above, it is clear that the Deep Maala story is  concocted as an after thought by people eagerly seeking to provide a  historical justification to link Divali to the Guru. The similarity  between the story of Guru Hargobind returning to Amritsar and that of  Ram Chander returning to Ayothya to celebrate Divali (elaborated below)  is striking enough for Guru Ji’s Bandee Chor celebration to come across  as un-imaginative, whole scale plagiarism and dull fabrication.  As is  the case with most afterthoughts – they do not withstand careful  scrutiny, are shaky at best, and dubious at worst. Given that lighting  lamps was the standard way of providing light and given the huge crowds  present when Guru Hargobind arrived from Gwalior, a great many lamps may  have indeed been used for their practical value. But if using many  lamps constituted Deep Maala, virtually every day before the advent of  electricity would have been a Deep Maala day at Harmandar.

(ii) Bhai Mani Singh’s Shaheedee. Sikhs are told that Bhai Sahib Ji  sought to have a gathering of Sikhs during the Divali of 1737. The  local ruler agreed to not persecute the Sikhs who attended provided Bhai  ji agreed to pay a fixed amount of money. Subsequently, upon  discovering that the ruler had devised a plan to attack the sangat, Bhai  ji sent notices for the Sikhs to not attend this function. There was  thus no function and Bhai ji refused to pay the agreed amount to the  ruler. He refused to allow the existing golak of the Guru Ghar to settle  the amount due. As a result, Bhai ji was cut up limb by limb. 

This incident is used to portray the fact that Sikhs did celebrate  Divali as a religious function because that is what this great Shaheed  intended to do. But was that the intention – to celebrate Divali as a  Sikh religious function? Or was Bhai ji merely using the occasion to  gather Sikhs to conduct a spiritual diwan that had everything to do with  Sikhi (Kirten, Gurbani recitation, langgar sewa etc) and nothing to do  with Divali per se? In any case, the function was never held. More  importantly, the outcome of the Divali of 1737 was the cruel limb by  limb mutilation of a brave, noble, bright and principled jewel of the  Sikh community. Only one thing can be worse than this cruel annihilation  of a man of God. That would be to use his name, his sacrifice, and his  loss of life to sanction us Sikhs to do deep malas, distribute sweets  and to celebrate this day. And those who are most guilty of such gross  deviation are the present day guardians of the Harmandar Sahib. What is  most disturbing to the Sikh psyche is the fact that the roots of this  great martyrdom of a great Bhram Gyani  panth rattan soul lay in his  desire to maintain the sanctity and dignity of Harmandar.  But now the  guardians of the same Harmandar are bent on soiling Bhai Ji’s sanctity.

DIVALI AND HARMANDAR SAHIB.  In what can be described as a  senseless waste of funds, money and energy sincerely contributed by  Sikhs who look to the Harmandar as their spiritual guidance, parbhandaks  of this seat of holiness conduct, at virtually every Divali night an  ostentatious display of fireworks, deep mala, and distribution of  sweets. To see Harmandar Sahib (and other leading Gurdwaras and Takhats –  notably Patna and Damdama) take part in a ritual so decidedly critiqued  by the GGS, on an occasion so unrelated to Sikhi – is a clear  indication of the spiritual and moral corruption that has seeped into  today’s Sikh spiritual leadership. 

 No authority at Harmandar, Patna or Damdama has been able to  justify their Divali night extravaganza save to quote Pauree 6 Vaar 19  of Bhai Gurdas Ji, mention Bandee Chor Divas and link to Bhai Mani  Singh’s Shahidee – as discussed above. No one can authoritatively give a  time frame when this practice started. It certainly was not practiced  during the Guru’s times because there is no mention in the GSS. Such  practice certainly did not happen during the 100 years or so after the  demise of Guru Gobind Singh in 1708 and defeat of Baba Banda Singh  Bahadur – as the Sikhs – hunted as they were by the rulers of the day -  were hiding out in the jungles as guerillas. [2]  The Harmandar itself  was destroyed many times over during this period to prevent the Sikhs  from even secretly visiting it to get spiritual strength. This period is  replete with tales of Sikhs challenging each other to go for a dip in  the Sarowar (pool) of Harmandar Sahib. The challenge was substantial as  it involved the risk of getting caught and losing one’s life. The price  of the head of a Sikh was up to 80 rupees. It is thus difficult to  believe that Sikhs would have conducted a deep mala or any celebration  every year on Divali under such circumstances during these 100 years.

Yet it is highly likely that the divali related deep mala crept  into Sikh Gurdwaras sometime during these 100 years of a tumultuous  period. Since the Sikhs were fighting for survival in the jungles of  Punjab, the hills of Jammu and the deserts of Rajasthan, the Sikh  Gurdwaras, including the major historical sites were in the hands of  Mahants, pseudo-sikhs, government backed deviant Sikhs etc. By and large  they were anti-Sikh and had their philosophies rooted in deviant  practices or Bhramanical beliefs. This is a period when Bhramanical  rituals such as Lohree, Maghee, Rakhree, Shraad, Sangrands, Maasiyas,  Puranmashi, Karva Chauth, Dushera, Divali etc were brought into and  institutionalized as “Sikh” practices. One century was more than enough  for these rituals – even though tossed out by the GGS – to be rooted  firmly in Sikh maryada (Gurdwara practice).  

When Sikh Raj was established in 1801 – the Sikhs were no longer  hunted, but their Gurdwaras continued to remain in the hands of the  deviant Sikhs. Maharaja Ranjit Singh’s ministerial portfolio for Sikh  Religion was in the hands of the Dogra brothers who were Hindu converts  from Jammu and Kashmir. We now know that these brothers were on the pay  roll of the British for the purpose of destabilizing the Sikh Raj. These  Dogra brothers sat as parbhandaks of Akaal Takhat, sanctioning deviant  practices and doling out huge sums of money and land to the deviant  Mahants. It is thus most likely that Divali related Deep Mala at  Harmandar Sahib and other leading Sikh Gurdwaras was regularized during  this period. When the British annexed the Sikh Raj, these Mahants and  controllers of Sikh Gurdwaras were supported by the new rulers for  politically expedient goals and actively allowed to carry on their  activities. It was during the British rule (Guru Nanak’s Nirangkari  Gurpurab of 1942 ) that the first Akhand Paath of the Bachittar Natak  Granth (dubiously called Dasam Granth) was conducted at none other than   the Akaal Takhat itself !  It wasn’t until the Singh Sabha Movement of  the early 20th Century that the historical Gurdwaras were liberated and  put under the control of SGPC. These Gurdwaras were physically  liberated, but Sikhs are still trying to liberate themselves from the  deviant practices and rituals that were rooted by their previous  occupiers. At the same time, non-historical and local Gurdwaras contined  to remain in the hands of individuals and a host of deras have sprung  up. The deras are run by a sanitized version of the Mahants known as  Sants. A good number of local Gurdwaras, including diaspora gurdwaras  are staffed by granthis who are the products of dera philosophies and  sant influences. It is in this context that the introduction and  continuation of Divali deep mala (and other Bhramanical rituals) at  Harmandar Sahib (and other Gurdwaras) is perhaps best understood. 

UNDERSTANDING DIVALI. It now remains to explain Divali within the  context of Indian spirituality. Bramanism dictated the classification of  Indian Hindu society into four main groups – Brahmin, Khatri, Veshyas  and Shudars. Dress, occupations, language and celebrations were allotted  accordingly to allow for distinctions to be made at the outset. The  Brahmin thus celebrated Vesakhi while the Khatris considered Dushera to  be their main celebration,  The Veshayas – because they were the Bania  or business class – were allotted Divali which is a celebration of Laxmi  Puja (godess of wealth). The Shudars – because they were lowest in the  pecking order of castes – were deemed satisfied to consider Holee as  their main celebration whence forth they gathered to chuck colored dust  at each other in the name of guttural fun. 

(i) The Philosophy.  Divali is a shortened version of Deepavlee;  meaning a festival of lamps. It is fixed on the moonless (masia) night  of the month of Kathak – a month associated with labour (as opposed to  Veskahi which is associated with reaping the benefits). By definition  Kathak Masia  falls at the end of the “working month.” The day after  Divali is known as Vishkarma Divas (literally: day of no-labour – also  name of a devta) and then next Dhan Chaundas (literally: day of wealth –  also name of a devta). Wealth will only arrive if the deity of wealth –  Laxmi arrives on Divali night, and the devotee is home waiting for her.  So prior to Divali, devotees clean their homes, give it a new coat of  paint etc. On Divali night, they light up their homes, perform  fireworks, and distribute sweets – in anticipation of Laxmi’s arrival.  The main door of the house is never closed on Divali night. Laxmi’s  photo is adorned with silver and gold decorations and Kesar and Ganesh  are drawn in full color on the walls / floors of the house. Many  devotees gamble during Divali night hoping for wealth. Shivji and his  consort Parvati are commonly depicted as gambling during Divali night.  The Ramayan narrates a session of gamble between Ram and Sita on Divali  night. 

(ii) The History.  Given that the civilization of India is 5,000  years old, a number of significant events would have coincided with  Divali. Of these the most significant is the return to Ayothya by prince  Ram Chander after having defeated rival king Ravan. This battle is  depicted as the triumph of good over evil. Divali night has therefore  since witnessed fireworks and deep malas (to celebrate victory) and the  burning of effigies of the defeated Ravan. 

CONCLUSION. It is fairly clear therefore that Divali is a  celebration that holds deep philosophical and historical significance to  followers of the Hindu / Bramanical faith. And it is equally clear that  Divali has no significance whatsoever from the view point of Sikh  philosophy, Gurbanee, Gurmat and Sikh practice. 

Sikhs, having lived in cosmopolitan Punjab from the days of Guru  Nanak would have undoubtedly shared the joy of Divali (and even the  Muslim celebrations such as Eid) with their neighbors and countrymen –  without sharing the philosophical underpinnings of the event. The same  can be said of Sikhs outside of Punjab and India who live in mixed  societies. It is thus likely that Divali has been accepted from the  social and cultural perspective by the Sikhs – in the name of good  inter-communal relations and ties. A good number of Sikhs living in  western countries are known to “celebrate” Thanksgiving, Christmas and  New Year, - without ascribing to the religious and spiritual  connotations of these events - presumably within the spirit of good  citizenship. As a minority almost everywhere, Sikhs have perhaps better  understood this principle than others. There is nothing in Gurmat that  prohibits a Sikh from sharing in the joys of his neighbours and  countrymen.  

But attempts to provide Sikh philosophical and historical basis to  Divali (and any other non-Sikh celebrations) and endeavors to bring  these functions to gurdwaras are grossly misguided. Such endeavors  necessitate the distortion and manipulative interpretation of gurbanee  to provide basis where none exists. They make a mockery of the rich Sikh  tradition by implying a bankruptcy of indigenous Sikh celebrations.  Such attempts falsify Sikh history and rob our younger generations of  the chance to appreciate their own distinct identity. The spiritual  esteem of the Harmandar Sahib (and other sites) is undoubtedly affected  amongst gurmat and gurbanee appreciating Sikhs over the misguided and  wasteful actions of these gurdhaams to burn lamps and conduct fireworks  on Divali night. Above all, such actions lower the esteem of the Sikhs  in the eye of our Gurus as indicated by Guru Gobind Singh: Jab Yeh Gahe  Bipran Kee Reet, Mein Na Karoon En Kee Parteet. The trust and faith  (parteet) that the Guru placed in Sikhs may simply be lost in so doing. 

The author can be contacted at dhillon99@gmail.com


----------



## Punjabidave (Nov 3, 2013)

HAPPY DIWALI EVERYONE!!!


----------



## Luckysingh (Nov 3, 2013)

Happy Bandi chhor Diwas !!!

I don't understand why some mix and match it with hindu divas,candles and fireworks...etc..

At the end of the day, what's wrong with celebrating Guru sahib's victory.
I don' feel anything wrong with lighting a candle either because I shall do it with pure inner prem and devotion for satguru maharaj.:grinningkaur:


----------



## Ikk Khalsa (Nov 3, 2013)

Historians do not find any record that Guru Ji came to Amritsar on Diwali. It would have happened some where in February and there have never been Diwali in that time of the year. Lets say it happened on Diwali, is it more important event than Guru Nanak Dev Ji making Babar release all the innocent prisoners?


----------



## Luckysingh (Nov 3, 2013)

As far as I know, the celebration of Bandi chhor diwas is history. It's been happening all those years since.
Even if it were in Feb, it would still make no difference to me. I can't see why having a wrong date would mean that I deny it.

I remember thinking similar to yourself and nodding my head at people doing fireworks and lighting candles.
I feel that I have past that superficial stage and I see sikhi in it's sargun, shabad and nirgun form.

Anyway, I believe it was recorded in Bhat vahis of that time


----------



## spnadmin (Nov 3, 2013)

From Tej Singh at Gurbani.org

Pursuit of Knowledge must lead to truthful living. Therefore, unless Knowledge changes one’s life in the direction of Truth — man’s essential state — it’s useless. One can spend all his life hearing about Truth; reading loads of books about Truth; contemplating day and night on Truth; teaching or preaching Truth; writing volumes about Truth; giving sermons on Truth; following all religions, paths or cults of the world; but none of these will help Realize the Divine Presence within unless one lives a truthful life in the “now” and “here”. Baabaa Nanak says:

    ਸਚਹੁ ਓਰੈ ਸਭੁ ਕੋ ਉਪਰਿ ਸਚੁ ਆਚਾਰ ॥੫॥: Sachahu orai sabh kayu upari sach aachaar ||5||: Everything is underneath (lower than, ਉਰ੍ਹੇ, …) Truth; the truthful living (living with Truth) is the highest (i.e., the superior form of living, ਸਭ ਤੇ ਉੱਪਰ …) ||5|| (Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji 62).
    ਤਬ ਲਗੁ ਮਹਲੁ ਨ ਪਾਈਐ ਜਬ ਲਗੁ ਸਾਚੁ ਨ ਚੀਤਿ ॥: Tab lag mahal na paaeeai jab lag saach n cheeti: As long as the Truth does not enter into the consciousness, the Divine Presence is not realized (Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji 58).

 The realm of Truth is pathless. Inward Divine Realization is complete only when we come to assert and actually live the Truth. Without such positive assertion, the seeker may reach only the dull void which in itself is not the fulfillment of man’s inward Realization of the Reality. For instance, removing thirst is not the fulfillment of drinking water, but it must provide to the drinker the positive joy of fullness and comfort. *Therefore, as indicated in the Gurbani, the stress should be laid on practice (ਅਮਲ – implementation, living the Truth …).* Above all religions is this One Religion of Truth.

http://www.gurbani.org/gurblog/2010/03/20/truthful-living-is-the-highest-form-of-living/


----------



## Luckysingh (Nov 3, 2013)

I agree with that article and can fully understand and comprehend how one can be actively interactive and in align with the truth. That is providing, the true intentions and devotion are there.
I can feel it. But may be there is still a huge cloud on my lens, although I feel it has become clearer.


----------



## spnadmin (Nov 3, 2013)

I was impressed that Guru Nanak did not hesitate to tell the truth to Babar. He then becomes a model for correcting errors and amending mistakes. Mistakes can also be innocent.  I do think  that once one realizes there is more to the 'truth,' be it in one's own words and actions or shortcomings in the telling of history, then accuracy, honesty and authenticity can never be superficial. 


Guru Nanak himself as a historian is the teller of truth, and his Shabad is shabad but also an historical record.

A modern day example - 1984. Someone has to be wiling to say that the full story has not been told. And there are parallels with Diwali, in that Karminder Singh Dhillon describes historical efforts to distort Sikh history; efforts to diminish Sikh identity. Truthful awareness of our identity cannot be ignored.


----------



## Ikk Khalsa (Nov 3, 2013)

For some reason our festivals do not coexist with Islam but only with Hinduism (Diwali, Rakhri, Karvachauth etc.)


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Nov 3, 2013)

Ikk Khalsa said:


> For some reason our festivals do not coexist with Islam but only with Hinduism (Diwali, Rakhri, Karvachauth etc.)




Islam or Muslims of the time..sought to SUBJUGATE and DESTROY Gurmatt...while Hinduism/Hindus seek to ASSIMILATE/ABSORB Gurmatt...swallow Sikhism and amalgamate it within...thats the reality NOW..the 15 Million Sikhs are afloat in a ocean of Hindus 1000 Million strong..in Islamic Pakistan/Afghanistan/ Iran etc Sikhs are almost NIL..ZERO...

But if we read the SGGS..the Mulsim is called KAANNA (one eyed)) STILL SALVAGEABLE becasue he ahs full Faith in His Prophet Muhammed SAW and in the ONE CREATOR Allah...and the rituals of five namaaz, rozah fastings, hajj, etc do have deep SPIRITUAL Meanings which GURU NANAK JI expresses in His shabads...and Guru Ji does express the HOPE that a MUSLIM can be a GOOD MUSLIM if he tries to be one....while the HINDU is TOTALLY BLIND - ANNAH. None of the rituals thta Hinduism follows..Janeau, castes, teeraths, pilgrimages, sacred rivers and sacred baths, fasts, ( Chhoddeh aann kareh PAKHAND ...Na uh sohaggan na oh raand) aartees, havans, etc etc etc are ALL SOUNDLY CONDEMNED as the WRONG ROAD..and then the 33MILLION DEVIS and DEVTAS is the final nail in the coffin...and there is no "good Hindu"..the road itself is WRONG..so no one traveling it can reach any destination...so there are no shbads instructing how a Hindu can be a GOOD HINDU as there are for a Good Mulsim !! The Only WAY a Hindu can become a Good Hindu is by following GURMATT..discarding janeaus, and castes, and ritualistic baths, fasts, pilgrimages etc etc...


----------



## gurtej khubbar (Nov 4, 2013)

Gyani Jarnail Singh said:


> WAHEGURU JI KA KHALSA WAHEGURU JI KI FATEH.
> 
> and sadness equally.
> 
> ...


 
Dear Gyani g,

I agree with your post , I think spending money on gambling , alcohol should be strictly prohibited. However if one wants to spend money on crackers ( to a certain extent), gifts etc I don't see any reason why they shud not do it as long as everyone is spending in their means. This is the society we live in and if its not hurting someone feelings then why not.

We have tons of example where Sikhs spend money when its not needed. perfect example golden temple, the amount of gold in there can feed poor families for a good number of years and can help build good schools in Punjab that is a must for our future generations.....what are your views on it?


----------



## Harry Haller (Oct 26, 2019)

> I think spending money on gambling , alcohol should be strictly prohibited



why does that statement send a chill down my spine? People embrace Sikhism out of choice, follow the Bani out of choice, because they wish tio do so, for everyone else, free choice and free will stands. 

Understanding, rather than strict prohibitions, is what makes Sikhism different


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Oct 27, 2019)

It would help immensely IF we could find the NAMES etc of the so called 52 Hindu Rajahs ???? is the huge Chola still around  somewhere??  After all the DATES etc dont match at all...so whats left?? No where are these 52 names, their states etc listed..WHY ?? Were they that INCONSEQUENTIAL??? minions...?? Why didnt their STATES make sure that Guru hargobind was given due status and honour of being thier ruler's saviour??  The Truth is that ALL the Hindu Rajahs, Rajputs, marathas etc etc only had eyes on their own State/Dynasty/Tribe....at the earliest opportunity they ALLIED themsleves with the INVADERS by giving away their daughters etc in marriage....Akbars wife and Jehangirs mother was a Rajput  Royalty...Jodhan.....Akbar has 22 Commanders who were Rajputs..major one being Mann Singh !!

REALITY CHECK:  This may be a fake news of the 17th Century.....just as Today FAKE NEWS is such a big thing... Comparison scenarios:   GURU NANAK ji went to huge gatherings of NON SIKHS (Hindus, Muslims, Yogis, Siddhs etc etc)....and EXPOUNDED HIS OWN GURMATT .  TODAY...huge gatherings of SIKHS occur at places like Fatehgarrh Sahib and Muktsar....BUT...we have NON-SIKHS attending and expounding their versions of OUR history...Prominent BJP and Bhagva Leaders have attended these SIKH Gatherings and declared form stages that Gannggu, Sucha Nand Chandu etc have been falsely implicated !!! They were INNOCENT and dont deserve the bad press Sikhs give them....and NONE of the Prominent SIKHS seated on stage dared say anything...and the Sikhs below the stage let go Jaikaras after Jaikaras.

13 of Guru Gobind Singh Jis Battles were SOLELY with the HINDU HILL RAJAHS......the Last and Final battle no. 14 was with the COMBINED forces of the 22 baidhaar Hindu hill Rajahs and the Mughals they had called in from DELHI.  In the Very First battle of Bhnanggannee..700 MUSLIMS and the 4 sons of Pir Buddhu Shah DIED on the side of GGS/SIKHS  fighting against the Hindu Hill Rajahs and Mughals. YET all our Ragis and kathakaars always sing ANTI-MUSLIM sakhis and vaars etc...   

we SIKHS do need desperately to RESEARCH and REWRITE our true HISTORY and remove all the FAKES...


----------



## Simran Sidhu (Oct 28, 2019)

Is the Ramayan GurMatt?

According to at least one gentleman, it is:






Would love to hear peoples' take on this.


----------



## Admin (Nov 2, 2021)

Have you ever read about the Thugs of Benaras!


----------

